

Bletchley: the women's story - sohkamyung
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/world-war-two/11323312/Bletchley-the-womens-story.html

======
ErrantX
If you get chance; visit Bletchley park. They do an excellent job of
portraying the role of women during the war. For example, although it was in
some ways quite progressive in recognising female talent and promoting them in
a limited fashion, there are other examples where women we left to do hard,
hot or heavy work (like maintain the Bombe machines). From some of the
interviews it's clear that a) the women understood the machines, if not from a
mathematical standpoint then from an engineering one but b) many of the men,
especially at the top, looked down on the WREN's operating the machines.

It's a fascinating dynamic that they've displayed very well.

And on top of that it's a fascinating place anyway.

------
oska
There was a British TV show produced a couple of years ago called _The
Bletchley Circle_ which featured a group of women who had worked at Bletchley
joining together again to solve crime in the 50s.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bletchley_Circle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bletchley_Circle)

Unfortunately, despite fairly high production values, the writing wasn't very
good and the show was a bit of a disappointment. There were two seasons but I
didn't make it to the end of the first. It might have been better if they had
made a more realistic show set during the war and focusing on these women's
real experiences.

~~~
shiven
I found it rather tedious and un-climactic. A bit of a disappointment and a
waste of time.

------
marquis
Netflix has a drama series that has a fairly realistic portrayal. For me, the
crux of the show is how they have to maintain "normal lives" in the gender-
skewed 50s after doing such critical, technical work they can not talk about
in public, nor get recognition for.

[http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70272998](http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70272998)

~~~
kawsper
> Oops! This title is unavailable at the moment; there might be a technical
> glitch, or we may have rotated it out of our entertainment catalog.

> Try searching for your title again; if you find it and are still not able to
> play it, please contact customer service.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be available :(

~~~
easytiger
geo-licensing doesn't work in the modern age. Who knew.

